# 1978 S16H - with 27HP newer kohler - PTO help



## mxcobra (Jun 8, 2020)

New here in need of some help.
I just picked up a 78 S16H, the last owner had started a bucket loader install. It's about 60% done. It needs some hydraulics (I have ordered the cylinders off eBay). I'm looking for some help on the PTO. It seems this tractor has an odd size PTO shaft. 15 tooth spline. I can't for the life of me find a pump with a female fitting that will work. I can't even find a couple for that matter. Has anyone here mounted a pump on the front PTO? Info on this would be great. 

Thanks
Dave


----------

